# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آیاانضباط تاثیری داره؟

## doctor reza

سلام
دوستان امروزقضایایی پیش اومدومن ومدیرمدرسه  باهم دس ب یقه شدیم ومن چن تا حرف ناجورم بارش کردم
نوبت اول انضباطم17بودکه ب درک
امافرداکه انضباطاروردمیکنن برای اداره ب احتمال100% انضباطمو خیلی خیلی کم بده
حالاسوال من اینه ک این نمره ی کم چ تاثیری داره؟
کنکور/ورودی دانشگاه/نمره ی دیپلم/....

----------


## artim

> سلام
> دوستان امروزقضایایی پیش اومدومن ومدیرمدرسه  باهم دس ب یقه شدیم ومن چن تا حرف ناجورم بارش کردم
> نوبت اول انضباطم17بودکه ب درک
> امافرداکه انضباطاروردمیکنن برای اداره ب احتمال100% انضباطمو خیلی خیلی کم بده
> حالاسوال من اینه ک این نمره ی کم چ تاثیری داره؟
> کنکور/ورودی دانشگاه/نمره ی دیپلم/....


نمره انضباط روی معدل کل تاثیر داره
در صورتی که در کنکور و خیلی ازمون های ورودی دیگه معدل کتبی مهمه
در بعضی از ازمون ها معدل کل هم تاثیر داره
اما مهمترین عامل نمرات کتبی سوم هستن
پس جای نگرانی نیست

----------


## masood2013

> سلام
> دوستان امروزقضایایی پیش اومدومن ومدیرمدرسه  باهم دس ب یقه شدیم ومن چن تا حرف ناجورم بارش کردم
> نوبت اول انضباطم17بودکه ب درک
> امافرداکه انضباطاروردمیکنن برای اداره ب احتمال100% انضباطمو خیلی خیلی کم بده
> حالاسوال من اینه ک این نمره ی کم چ تاثیری داره؟
> کنکور/ورودی دانشگاه/نمره ی دیپلم/....


من شنیدم تو استخدام و اینا هم تاثیر داره، مثلا یه نفر معدلش پایین بوده، استخدامش نکردن و گفتن که انظباطت پایینه.

----------


## artim

> من شنیدم تو استخدام و اینا هم تاثیر داره، مثلا یه نفر معدلش پایین بوده، استخدامش نکردن و گفتن که انظباطت پایینه.


نمیدونم والا. من نشنیدم
استخدام با دیپلم شاید اما استخدام با کاردانی و کارشناسی بالاتر بعیده

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام
> دوستان امروزقضایایی پیش اومدومن ومدیرمدرسه  باهم دس ب یقه شدیم ومن چن تا حرف ناجورم بارش کردم
> نوبت اول انضباطم17بودکه ب درک
> امافرداکه انضباطاروردمیکنن برای اداره ب احتمال100% انضباطمو خیلی خیلی کم بده
> حالاسوال من اینه ک این نمره ی کم چ تاثیری داره؟
> کنکور/ورودی دانشگاه/نمره ی دیپلم/....


منم 19.5 شدم انظباط
خخخخخخخخخخ
شما با مدیر بودی منم با ناظم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## masood2013

بابا بیخیال، آدم با مدیر یا ناظمش درگیر میشه مگه؟! من هم مثل شما نمیتونم حرف زور رو قبول بکنم، ولی دیگه کاری هم باهاشون ندارم و بدون اینکه چیزی بگم، با یه سکوت خاص، با یه نگاه تند، از کنارشون رد میشم.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

من تا سوم دبیرستان همش بیست شدم تو چهارم دیگه زدم جاده خاکی از معلم بگیر تا مدیرو ناظم همه درگیر شدم.....رفتم پروندمو بگیرم نمیدادن خخخخخخخخخخخ اخرش 18 داده بودن

----------


## amin278

فک کنم نباید درگیر میشدی چون الان کل آیندت دست مدیره
بهتره از دلش دربیاری...

----------


## amin278

> منم 19.5 شدم انظباط
> خخخخخخخخخخ
> شما با مدیر بودی منم با ناظم


منم درگیر نشدم البته به جز یک بار 
ولی در عوض توسط پارکور بازان و رزمیکاران کلاس و از جمله خودم :Yahoo (4):  مسابقه گذاشتیم که چه کسی میتونه بلند تر بپره و پاشو نزدیک به سقف بزنه
هیچی دیگه یه دیوار کلاس کلا جای کفش بود :Yahoo (20): 
امسال مجبور شدن رنگ امیزی عمیقی بکنن مدرسه رو

----------


## na3r!n

اره تاثیر داره تو استخدام بعضی جاها و فک کنم پذیرش تربیت معلم هم...خودشم 2 واحد داره و رو معدل تاثیر داره....

----------


## Mr.Dr

> منم درگیر نشدم البته به جز یک بار 
> ولی در عوض توسط پارکور بازان و رزمیکاران کلاس و از جمله خودم مسابقه گذاشتیم که چه کسی میتونه بلند تر بپره و پاشو نزدیک به سقف بزنه
> هیچی دیگه یه دیوار کلاس کلا جای کفش بود
> امسال مجبور شدن رنگ امیزی عمیقی بکنن مدرسه رو


یادش بخیر!
پارسال یه دیوار داشت کلاسمون دیوارش خیلــــــی سفت نبود!
هیچی دیگه مسابقه مشت زنی گذاشته بودیم  :Yahoo (20): 
ببینیم کی مشتش بیشتر میره تو دیوار  :Yahoo (4): 
آخر سال دیوار کلاسمون جای مشت و خلاصه همه چی بود  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 
آخر سال از هر کدوممون 10 هزار گرفتن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (75):   :Yahoo (43): 
امسال اومدیم تا گچ کاری شده  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
روی سقف کلاس چهارم تجربی مدرسمون جای کفش هست  :Yahoo (4): 
فک کنم مرد عنکبوتی هستن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

حالا که حرف از انضباط شد....

امروز یه اتفاق  توی مدرسه افتاد....

ما امتحان داخلی تاریخ رو روز یکشنبه دادیم...امروزم آمار داشتیم...

خلاصه امروز همه مون رو توی مدرسه نگه داشتن..از اداره چهار نفر اومده بودن...و خبرش پیچید که روز یکشنبه بعد از امتحان تاریخ ،یکی از بچه ها دو تا چرخ جلوی ماشین معلم تاریخمون رو با تیز بر بریده...

معلم تاریخمونم باردار بوده...هیچی دیگه...بچه اش تا مرز سقط میره...میره شکایت میکنه...

اومده بودن بفهمن کار کیه...دختره خودش اعتراف کرد و گفت من بودم...انضباط که چه عرض کنم...از تمام امتحانات نهایی محرومش کردن...همه درسهاش صفر میشه... :Yahoo (39): 

اگه دبیر تاریخمون رضایت نده..پرونده اش قضایی میشه...

----------


## masood2013

> حالا که حرف از انضباط شد....
> 
> امروز یه اتفاق  توی مدرسه افتاد....
> 
> ما امتحان داخلی تاریخ رو روز یکشنبه دادیم...امروزم آمار داشتیم...
> 
> خلاصه امروز همه مون رو توی مدرسه نگه داشتن..از اداره چهار نفر اومده بودن...و خبرش پیچید که روز یکشنبه بعد از امتحان تاریخ ،یکی از بچه ها دو تا چرخ جلوی ماشین معلم تاریخمون رو با تیز بر بریده...
> 
> معلم تاریخمونم باردار بوده...هیچی دیگه...بچه اش تا مرز سقط میره...میره شکایت میکنه...
> ...


مگه دخترا هم از این کارا بلدن؟!  :Yahoo (39):   :Yahoo (113):   :Yahoo (35):   :Yahoo (3):   :Yahoo (114):   :Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> حالا که حرف از انضباط شد....
> 
> امروز یه اتفاق  توی مدرسه افتاد....
> 
> ما امتحان داخلی تاریخ رو روز یکشنبه دادیم...امروزم آمار داشتیم...
> 
> خلاصه امروز همه مون رو توی مدرسه نگه داشتن..از اداره چهار نفر اومده بودن...و خبرش پیچید که روز یکشنبه بعد از امتحان تاریخ ،یکی از بچه ها دو تا چرخ جلوی ماشین معلم تاریخمون رو با تیز بر بریده...
> 
> معلم تاریخمونم باردار بوده...هیچی دیگه...بچه اش تا مرز سقط میره...میره شکایت میکنه...
> ...


فکر میکردم فقط پسرا بلدن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> مگه دخترا هم از این کارا بلدن؟!


 پ ن پ...فقط پسرا بلدن...

هه...دختره به دوستش گفته نمیخواستم اینجوری تلافی کنم..اولش میخواستم بهش زیر پایی بدم بیوفته..دوستش گفته خاک تو سرت...اونجوری بچش میمرد..قاتلم میشدی...

----------


## masood2013

> پ ن پ...فقط پسرا بلدن...
> 
> هه...دختره به دوستش گفته نمیخواستم اینجوری تلافی کنم..اولش میخواستم بهش زیر پایی بدم بیوفته..دوستش گفته خاک تو سرت...اونجوری بچش میمرد..قاتلم میشدی...


نه، خوشم اومد، ایول، را افتادین یواش یواش، میبینم که آموزش هام داره نتیجه میده.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin278

> پ ن پ...فقط پسرا بلدن...
> 
> هه...دختره به دوستش گفته نمیخواستم اینجوری تلافی کنم..اولش میخواستم بهش زیر پایی بدم بیوفته..دوستش گفته خاک تو سرت...اونجوری بچش میمرد..قاتلم میشدی...


بی احترامی مطلق ایشون باعث محروم شدنشون از اینده است
معلم بیچاره مگه چقدر مزایا داره که یکی هم بیاد تلافی کنه

----------


## Wild Rose

> نه، خوشم اومد، ایول، را افتادین یواش یواش، میبینم که آموزش هام داره نتیجه میده.


مرسی...ما هرچی داریم از شما داریم ...استاد :Y (484):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## masood2013

> مرسی...ما هرچی داریم از شما داریم ...استاد


فقط این هزینش یادتون رفته و پرداخت نکردین، البته قابل شمارو نداره ها، ولی لطفا در اسرع وقت اقدام بکنید، وگرنه بقیه کلاس ها تعطیله.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Wild Rose

> بی احترامی مطلق ایشون باعث محروم شدنشون از اینده است
> معلم بیچاره مگه چقدر مزایا داره که یکی هم بیاد تلافی کنه


همین معلم بیچاره...طی سال بیچارمون کرد...هرچی از دهنش درمیومد به بچه ها میگفت...

ما رشته امون تجربی هستش...تاریخ یه درس اضافه و وقت گیر برای ما محسوب میشه...

اونم درسش رو خیلی جدی میگرفت...حتی یک صفحه از کتاب رو برامون حذف نکرد...گفت کل کتاب رو باید بخونید...

سر کلاسمون گفت..من تمام تلاشم رو میکن که انتقامم رو آخر سال ازتون بگیرم...گفت همتون رو میندازم...همین معلم بیچاره سوالایی آورده بود که هرچی میگشتیم جواباش توی کتاب نبود...

----------


## doctor reza

دوستان اصلاکظم غیظ ندارم.همه درساتموم شده اماهمه روکشیده مدرسه
دیروز4بارزنگ زدکه برم مدرسه ونرفتم اماامروززنگ زده بودداشتتهدیدمیکردرفتم ک اونطوری شد
کلاآدم نفهمیه/من خودم خیلی میخوام احترام بزرگتر رونگه دارم امابعضیاخیلی روی خودشون حساب میکنن
به یکی ازدوستام نوبت اول انضباط13داده بود!
هرچه باداباد!
خداروشکرنه تربیت معلم میرم ن استخدامی ن....
اصن بزارصفربده!بیشتردرسام مستمراش پایینن امامهم نهاییه وتمام//
امابه شخصه فعلاباهاش کاری ندارم تاکنکورموبدم وباهاش... :Y (509):

----------


## Wild Rose

> فقط این هزینش یادتون رفته و پرداخت نکردین، البته قابل شمارو نداره ها، ولی لطفا در اسرع وقت اقدام بکنید، وگرنه بقیه کلاس ها تعطیله.


ما اصل مطلب رو یاد گرفتیم...کلاس رو تعطیل کن..هزینه به کسی نمیدیم... :Yahoo (50):

----------


## doctor reza

> حالا که حرف از انضباط شد....
> 
> امروز یه اتفاق  توی مدرسه افتاد....
> 
> ما امتحان داخلی تاریخ رو روز یکشنبه دادیم...امروزم آمار داشتیم...
> 
> خلاصه امروز همه مون رو توی مدرسه نگه داشتن..از اداره چهار نفر اومده بودن...و خبرش پیچید که روز یکشنبه بعد از امتحان تاریخ ،یکی از بچه ها دو تا چرخ جلوی ماشین معلم تاریخمون رو با تیز بر بریده...
> 
> معلم تاریخمونم باردار بوده...هیچی دیگه...بچه اش تا مرز سقط میره...میره شکایت میکنه...
> ...


دم دختراگرم وجدانن
دارین پیشرفت میکنین
دخترای شهرما(سمپادیاش)زنگ تفریح میرن کتابای همومیدزدن تادوستشون نتونه بخونه وکلی هم ذوق میکنن!

----------


## doctor reza

> یادش بخیر!
> پارسال یه دیوار داشت کلاسمون دیوارش خیلــــــی سفت نبود!
> هیچی دیگه مسابقه مشت زنی گذاشته بودیم 
> ببینیم کی مشتش بیشتر میره تو دیوار 
> آخر سال دیوار کلاسمون جای مشت و خلاصه همه چی بود 
> آخر سال از هر کدوممون 10 هزار گرفتن   
> امسال اومدیم تا گچ کاری شده  
> روی سقف کلاس چهارم تجربی مدرسمون جای کفش هست 
> فک کنم مرد عنکبوتی هستن


دیتای کلاسمون خیلی جلوی چشم بودیه مشت زدم دقیقاجای مشتم مونده ورفته تووکلالمسش خراب نشده: :Yahoo (4): 
دیوارای کلاس انواع واقسام هنرای ماهست

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دیتای کلاسمون خیلی جلوی چشم بودیه مشت زدم دقیقاجای مشتم مونده ورفته تووکلالمسش خراب نشده:
> دیوارای کلاس انواع واقسام هنرای ماهست


بچه ها روی نیمکت ها انواع حکاکی ها و نقاشی ها و خلاصه همه ی هنر نمایی ها میکشن :Yahoo (4): 
-----------------
معلمای مدرستون چجورین؟!
خوب درس میدن؟!  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Wild Rose

> دم دختراگرم وجدانن
> دارین پیشرفت میکنین
> دخترای شهرما(سمپادیاش)زنگ تفریح میرن کتابای همومیدزدن تادوستشون نتونه بخونه وکلی هم ذوق میکنن!


بچه های مدرسه ما کلا پیشرفته هستن...

کارایی میکنن که اینجا جاش نیست بگـــــــم...ولی شیر تر از این حرفان.. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## doctor reza

> با بچه ها روی نیمکت ها انواع حکاکی ها و نقاشی ها و خلاصه همه ی هنر نمایی ها هست 
> -----------------
> معلمای مدرستون چجورین؟!
> خوب درس میدن؟!


فقط دوتاشون دکترادارن وکارشونم بیسته والباقی هیجی بارشون نی
کلاروزای عادی درطی هفته دویافوقش سه روزمیرفتم مدرسه وبقیشوخودم میخوندم

----------


## doctor reza

> حالا که حرف از انضباط شد....
> 
> امروز یه اتفاق  توی مدرسه افتاد....
> 
> ما امتحان داخلی تاریخ رو روز یکشنبه دادیم...امروزم آمار داشتیم...
> 
> خلاصه امروز همه مون رو توی مدرسه نگه داشتن..از اداره چهار نفر اومده بودن...و خبرش پیچید که روز یکشنبه بعد از امتحان تاریخ ،یکی از بچه ها دو تا چرخ جلوی ماشین معلم تاریخمون رو با تیز بر بریده...
> 
> معلم تاریخمونم باردار بوده...هیچی دیگه...بچه اش تا مرز سقط میره...میره شکایت میکنه...
> ...


خوش بحالت من فرداآماردارم وسه شنبه تاریخ
آمارفصل 1و3روحذف کرد وتاریخم ازدرس12تا24
آمارکه چیزی نی اماامان ازدست تاریخ!
فقط پرسش های نمونه ی درسه امابازم زیاده!

----------


## Wild Rose

> خوش بحالت من فرداآماردارم وسه شنبه تاریخ
> آمارفصل 1و3روحذف کرد وتاریخم ازدرس12تا24
> آمارکه چیزی نی اماامان ازدست تاریخ!
> فقط پرسش های نمونه ی درسه امابازم زیاده!


ما هم آمار یک و سه رو حذف کرد...فک کنم کلی هستش...

تاریخ هم که ما هم از درس دوازده تا بیست و پنج دادیم....واو به واو کتاب رو باید میخوندیم... :Yahoo (75): 

آره من آمار بیست میگیرم...ولی تااااااریــــخ رو گند زدم... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> ما هم آمار یک و سه رو حذف کرد...فک کنم کلی هستش...
> 
> تاریخ هم که ما هم از درس دوازده تا بیست و پنج دادیم....واو به واو کتاب رو باید میخوندیم...
> 
> آره من آمار بیست میگیرم...ولی تااااااریــــخ رو گند زدم...



قربون دبیر زبان خودمون شیم :Yahoo (8):  که اومد تاریخ مارو برداشت تا زنگ تاریخ زبان کار کنیم

ماهی یکبار تاریخ میبردیم4.5درس باهم میداد

واسه ترم هم 30تاسوال داد گفت همینارو بخونین.20تاش میاد

----------


## amin278

> قربون دبیر زبان خودمون شیم که اومد تاریخ مارو برداشت تا زنگ تاریخ زبان کار کنیم
> 
> ماهی یکبار تاریخ میبردیم4.5درس باهم میداد
> 
> واسه ترم هم 30تاسوال داد گفت همینارو بخونین.20تاش میاد


عوضش دبیر تاریخ ما پارسال از سیصد تا سوال ده تا سوالو حذف کرد اونم با هزار زحمت!!!

----------


## MAHSA

انضباط چه تاثیری رو کنکور داره اخه  :Yahoo (21):  مهم معدل کتبیه

----------


## masood2013

معلم تاریخ ما هم کلا 60 تا سوال گفته بود، 20 تا شو حذف کرد، گفت طولانی هستن، بعد از بین اون 40 تای باقی مونده، 20 تاشو داده بود امتحان، اونم چه امتحانی، آسون ترین امتحان من از اول ابتدایی تا به امروز، واقعا خدا نگهش داره، فوق العاده به ما حال داد امسال.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## امیرر

دمتون گرم چه معلمای باحالی دارید خدایی.
این معاون و مدیر ما هم که به جای کار کردن کارشون شده تهدید که از انضباط کم میکنیم و استخدام نمیشید و این حرفا .
تایپک رو خوندم خوشحال شدم چرت گفتن.

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان امروزقضایایی پیش اومدومن ومدیرمدرسه  باهم دس ب یقه شدیم ومن چن تا حرف ناجورم بارش کردم
> نوبت اول انضباطم17بودکه ب درک
> امافرداکه انضباطاروردمیکنن برای اداره ب احتمال100% انضباطمو خیلی خیلی کم بده
> حالاسوال من اینه ک این نمره ی کم چ تاثیری داره؟
> کنکور/ورودی دانشگاه/نمره ی دیپلم/....


اینجور که بوش میاد کارت ساختس واسه همه چی مهمه
تازه واسه مصاحبه و تحقیقات اگه بیان کارت ساختس
برو تربیپ معذرت خواهی بردار :Yahoo (20):

----------


## khaan

خوب کاری کردی باهاش دست به یقه شدی اصلا با مدیر و معلم و ... باید دست به یقه شد.
ایشالا فردا هم که رفتی دانشگاه سعی کن تا جاییه که لازمه اساتید و کارکنان دانشگاه رو کتک بزنی و سرافرازمون کنی. 
اصلا در کتک زدن مردم (بخصوص بزرگترا و ریش سفیدا) کم نزار. کاریم به احترام و حرمت و ... نداشته باش اینا همش کشکه. 
ایشالا که روسفیدمون کنی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## 13sabz

انظباط به کنار روان خودت برات مهم نیست؟فردا قراره مسولیت های خیلی بیشتری به عهده بگیری.نذار وضع بد روانی بعضی ها رو تو اثر بذاره

----------


## GHZO7

برا آزمون ورودی نیرو انتظامی و یگان ویژه به کارت میاد

----------


## doctor reza

عزیزان این تاپیک مال زمان تشکیل میکروسفراست................

رفتیم وزدیم وخوردیم و انضباط15گرفتیم و.................................
گذشت !
درضمن ب هیچ دردی هم نمیخوره انظباط((:
نه نظام میرم،نه دانشگاه بقیه الله میرم نه........
مث مردخوندم ومیخونم برم دانشگاه باانضباط15!

----------


## doctor reza

> انظباط به کنار روان خودت برات مهم نیست؟فردا قراره مسولیت های خیلی بیشتری به عهده بگیری.نذار وضع بد روانی بعضی ها رو تو اثر بذاره


عزیزم  یک قضیه ای بود بایدداغ میکردم((:

----------


## doctor reza

> خوب کاری کردی باهاش دست به یقه شدی اصلا با مدیر و معلم و ... باید دست به یقه شد.
> ایشالا فردا هم که رفتی دانشگاه سعی کن تا جاییه که لازمه اساتید و کارکنان دانشگاه رو کتک بزنی و سرافرازمون کنی. 
> اصلا در کتک زدن مردم (بخصوص بزرگترا و ریش سفیدا) کم نزار. کاریم به احترام و حرمت و ... نداشته باش اینا همش کشکه. 
> ایشالا که روسفیدمون کنی


روتوسفیدکردم به سفیدی سدیم کلرید خالص :Yahoo (4):

----------


## doctor reza

> دمتون گرم چه معلمای باحالی دارید خدایی.
> این معاون و مدیر ما هم که به جای کار کردن کارشون شده تهدید که از انضباط کم میکنیم و استخدام نمیشید و این حرفا .
> تایپک رو خوندم خوشحال شدم چرت گفتن.


متاسفانه استخدامی روراست گفتن

----------


## Suicide

طبق گفته م.ر بر اساس مصوبه جدید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این لحظه به بعد نمره انضباط 70% تاثیر مستقیم در کنکور خواهد داشت که با 25 % معدل سوم و 5 درصد معدل پیش جمعا 100% شده و کنکور حذف شود ...
البته کسانی که انضباطشان کم میباشد میتوانند با پرداخت هزینه و شرکت در طرح ترمیم انضباط ، انضباط خود را ارتقا رهند ...

*منبع*

----------


## khaan

> طبق گفته م.ر بر اساس مصوبه جدید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این لحظه به بعد نمره انضباط 70% تاثیر مستقیم در کنکور خواهد داشت که با 25 % معدل سوم و 5 درصد معدل پیش جمعا 100% شده و کنکور حذف شود ...
> البته کسانی که انضباطشان کم میباشد میتوانند با پرداخت هزینه و شرکت در طرح ترمیم انضباط ، انضباط خود را ارتقا رهند ...
> 
> *منبع*


ترمیم انظباط هنوز تصویب نشده این دوستمون احتمالا از شرکت در کنکور محروم شده باشه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Suicide

> ترمیم انظباط هنوز تصویب نشده این دوستمون احتمالا از شرکت در کنکور محروم شده باشه


آخه من زنگ زدم  آموزش پرورش گفتن همین دی ماه بیا ترمیم انضباط ... فک کنم با انضباط مجدد اشتباه کردن ...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> طبق گفته م.ر بر اساس مصوبه جدید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این لحظه به بعد نمره انضباط 70% تاثیر مستقیم در کنکور خواهد داشت که با 25 % معدل سوم و 5 درصد معدل پیش جمعا 100% شده و کنکور حذف شود ...
> البته کسانی که انضباطشان کم میباشد میتوانند با پرداخت هزینه و شرکت در طرح ترمیم انضباط ، انضباط خود را ارتقا رهند ...
> 
> *منبع*


مگه میشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Suicide

> مگه میشه؟؟؟


اینجا کجاست ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

